# Gears Of War Save Problem...



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

     I have started playing Gears of War. But the main problem is I cant save the game. Every time I exit the game all my progress gets lost. I have played from the beginning 5 times now. How do i save all my progress in Gears of War??? Please help.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 22, 2008)

Have you created a gamer profile? If not then you won't be able to save your progress.It's mandatory to create a profile & your saves will be binded to it.

Most important query, is it a legal or illegal version?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 25, 2008)

Even it is illegal, unless you create a profile - you can't save the game progress.


----------

